# Kid says he's not an animal



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

A friend of mine has only 1 toilet seat bidet in his house, his youngest son who is in his early teens refuses to use a toilet without a bidet, He tells his parents when he has to use toilet paper. " I'm not an animal"

Smart kid, his parents should be proud they raised such a fine and critical thinking young man.:thumbup:.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that kid sounds like he is extremely spoiled or has lived a very coddled and pampered life

take the little bastar/ camping for a week to break him of this 


he better move to France with all the other spolied , lazy folks...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yea take the toilets out and make him squat over the hole.

Poopin on yo shoes, changes youz


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Just the reaction I would expect from the unenlightened plumbing mass's. The kid is using a plumbing product to benefit himself and you guys call him a spoiled lazy Frenchmen.

Maybe the kid is smarter than you all think. I will tell you as far as hygiene goes he is smarter than all repliers and thanks givers to this thread so far


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I just have a garden hose ran under the bathroom door with a sprayer on it.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> I just have a garden hose ran under the bathroom door with a sprayer on it.


 Before I would ever go back to using toilet paper rest assured I would run a garden hose into my bathroom.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I was discussing toilet seat bidets with a male customer when his wife chimed in "what's the point, who am I trying to impress."


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

cleanliness and good hygiene should impress her. why would you put a $50 water sprayer on your toilet to impress anybody else other than yourself.

Chris what were you able to tell the family about toilet seat bidets


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't understand why you or anyone else are so against using tissue or wipes? I get the argument against the city problem with wipes, I'll never stop using them personally, but what's the deal against tissue? It's never been attributed to harming the human body in some way has it?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Some people think washing the poop off is better than smearing until the paper is clean. 



Or sumthin'


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Get over it*



saysflushable said:


> Just the reaction I would expect from the unenlightened plumbing mass's. The kid is using a plumbing product to benefit himself and you guys call him a spoiled lazy Frenchmen.
> 
> Maybe the kid is smarter than you all think. I will tell you as far as hygiene goes he is smarter than all repliers and thanks givers to this thread so far


 
Hygene is a great thing but can be taken to the absurd levels if you let it.. If you must wash your butt till its spankey clean every time you take a dump, well that is just wonderful and I am damn happy for you.... 

Its obvious that you are so much more "cultured" than me cause you have a cleaner a-hole :yes: 
Perhaps you are a bigger one too:thumbsup:

In the real world---except in France, its not practicle and eventually the "rubber is gonna meet the road"  when you take this kid out to a ball game and he needs to use the public restroom and watch the little brat throw a fit. and crap himslef ......:laughing::laughing: 
I doubt you will be able to take the little turd anywhere as he grows older.....without trouble...:whistling2:


So please tell me what did they do 200 years ago,, or for that matter back in Christs time?? Everyone probably used sand or an old rag which was used over and over and washed out I suppose.... wow....now those were the days..:whistling2:

Too much focus on hygene is also a form of *mental illness... * Too much focus on hygene also can become a repulsion and dislike and disgust of your own body..... which is not a good thing to promote in kids either....

There are plenty of nuts out there that have to wash their hands 30 times a day or take 3 baths a day because they are germ-a -phobes..

I wonder how they turned out this way??



..


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

History isn't real clear on azzhole hygiene.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> History isn't real clear on azzhole hygiene.


 
Yes, you got a real good point there.....:laughing:

It makes you wonder what they did do to clean themselves long ago dont it??? 

Those were probably some pretty nasty times 

Corn cobs were widely used a lot back in the out house days..but they were a little rough on the hemmoroids..

Maybe someone ought to write to the History Channel and ask them to do a segment on a-hole hygene through the centuries....:laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't you still have to use tissue to dry your balls off?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

How does washing compared to smearing make him lazy.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hands down, bidets are the most hygienic option. Ideally, there should be a towel hanging next to the bidet to dry the clean balls.

A bidet toilet seat should come with the dryer option.

IMO, toilet paper is the least desirable option. Not just for cleanliness, but for the risk it presents in cross contamination. 

In America we demand big, flat screen t.v.s, yet laugh at the French who use bidets? Plumbers should be promoting the fixture for the value it delivers IMO.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Most bidets I have run into have rarely been used
and are in dis-repair....

whatever this implies about the USA...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Anybody here actually been to France? 

They are not the most sanitary folk on Earth. :whistling2:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Anybody here actually been to France?
> 
> They are not the most sanitary folk on Earth. :whistling2:


 I bet the Japanese are considered some of the most sanitary folks on earth:whistling2:

I installed a toilet seat bidet for a teacher, many moons ago she hosted a Korean exchange student, (bidets are popular in korea) the poor girl asked the lady if she had something cleaner than toilet paper to use, the teacher said she thought the Korean girl was being a little b---h. only the years later after she had a toilet seat bidet did the teacher understand how terrible it was for the girl to have to use toilet paper for a year.

It would be like asking us to go weeks without showering or brushing our teeth, maybe worse.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> I don't understand why you or anyone else are so against using tissue or wipes? I get the argument against the city problem with wipes, I'll never stop using them personally, but what's the deal against tissue? It's never been attributed to harming the human body in some way has it?


It's never been studied that I can find......I don't think toilet seat bidet using countries even think it's worth studying. Anyway urinary tract infections can be cut way down, suffering from roids should be virtually nonexistent . nobody that can get on to a toilet should EVER need there butt wiped by a care giver because of limited range of motion. 

Sierra2000 if we as plumbers would all start using toilet seat bidets and help the rest of the Country do the same, and help eliminate just those 3 issues think what an improvement we would be making for the health of the nation. especially our old


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope toilet seat bidets never get popular. It would reduce the number of tissue blockages with lgf toilets.


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't you still have to wipe after using a bidet? Surely you don't just pull your drawers back up over your wet booty hole.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I dunno about using cloth hand towels, either. Imaging if somebody used one and then hung it right back up afterwards. Remember the scene in pulp fiction when Travolta put the hand towel up after "washing" his hands and it was all bloody?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I always thought the hand held shower was for that express purpose.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Imagine just squirting water on your car when you wash it. Without a towel of some sort to scrub the grime away it's not going to be clean.
Same is true for using a bidet alone. Sometimes that crap can get pretty sticky and water alone won't cut it.


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Sometimes that crap can get pretty sticky and water alone won't cut it.


Funny how that can happen one day and the very next you can experience the "ghost poop". Go to wipe and nada. Wish they were all that way.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

no matter how hard you try , you aint ever gonna
get your bung hole to stay clean,.....

something is always poking its head out.



 its just not meant to be....


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> no matter how hard you try , you aint ever gonna get your bung hole to stay clean,..... something is always poking its head out. its just not meant to be....


Or in.


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> something is always poking its head out.


Usually starts when I'm up on a ladder with a handful of fittings and glue and primer. Those always seem to be the ones that just can not wait. :laughing:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

OK OK. after a long time of using a toiletseat bidet I just pull my pants up most times I might dab off with T.P. sometimes. you learn you are 100% clean and it is a small amount of water your entire butt doesn't get wet.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

what if your turd didnt get a clean break? :laughing:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Use that bidet, when you would normally be done and get up, just grab a wipe and see what would have transferred itself to your underwear.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Imagine just squirting water on your car when you wash it. Without a towel of some sort to scrub the grime away it's not going to be clean.
> Same is true for using a bidet alone. Sometimes that crap can get pretty sticky and water alone won't cut it.


 I thought just like you, but your car and butt are not the same. water cleans just you got out of the shower.

Would I be carrying on about toilet seat bidets if all I said wasn't true? How easy could anybody prove me a total idiot and liar!

the only only people that argue or make fun of or don't believe have never used a toilet seat bidet for at least 1 week. Nope just a bunch of nay sayers. 



I'm not talking about you, You ask good questions.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Use that bidet, when you would normally be done and get up, just grab a wipe and see what would have transferred itself to your underwear.


 That's the best test there is. if you used the bidet properly the t.p. or wipe will be CLEAN as can be.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm just poking at you. I've never used one. I've installed a couple of bidet seats before. Nothing against it just not for me.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

can i hook these fancy seats up to a hand pump for the northern wisconsin cabin outhouses? i would now have to winterize the toilet seat.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> Would I be carrying on about toilet seat bidets if all I said wasn't true? How easy could anybody prove me a total idiot and liar!
> 
> the only only people that argue or make fun of or don't believe have never used a toilet seat bidet for at least 1 week. Nope just a bunch of nay sayers.
> .


Do you carry them on the truck, what brand do you prefer?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> can i hook these fancy seats up to a hand pump for the northern wisconsin cabin outhouses? i would now have to winterize the toilet seat.


 I have tested the fancy ones but only have cheep ones in my house. the fancy ones have drains plugs to winterize. 

I do have a home made pressure tank so I can use a bidet if I loose power. I need to pressurize it with a tire pump but it works.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Do you carry them on the truck, what brand do you prefer?


expensive units toto flat out bullet proof.

cheep units white or BB50, I only have about 30 left from a big order from korea a long time ago.

they are inexpensive I haven't checked but probably 50 bucks or less on ebay. they clean awesome.

I sometimes have 1 on the truck.

new units keep comeing in from overseas I used to buy and test new units but no longer most were good some were junk.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It'd be really awkward for me trying to convince the woman homeowner that she should invest in one.  
How do you begin to sell it? Do you push an upgrade if you notice they already have one or do you have a script you follow that works?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> I just have a garden hose ran under the bathroom door with a sprayer on it.


 thats not a bidet?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I put one in my house a couple months ago. Hated it the first week. After that I hope to always have one. Great investment. 
Married woman are the easiest to sell. Something in the way of " no more skid marks in the hubby's shorts" works. Lol
BTW what they did in the days of old was die before the age 50 and if memory serves me correctly the French and Japanese live a lot longer than Americans with a lot less prescription drugs. But then again it may be the whine and sockie. Lol


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I actually installed one of those toto fancy bidet toilets for a customer those things are like $3000K+ anyways i decided to give it a try.. I tell ya that was the weirdest feeling and i felt violated as i was rapidly trying to hit the off button on the wall controller.. I told the customer they could throttle the control valve if the water volume was too high :laughing::laughing: It would be hard for me to get used to using them..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

If you want to get technical about it, 
should you use the bidet after a "hot fart"???

I Thought about that this morning when I let one loose...


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> It'd be really awkward for me trying to convince the woman homeowner that she should invest in one.
> How do you begin to sell it? Do you push an upgrade if you notice they already have one or do you have a script you follow that works?


I wish I could afford to do nothing but sell bidets. unfortunately I am so bad at selling them and there is so little profit I would have to be rich to make a living selling them:laughing:

I only mention them if people have an issue like taking care of a old person or somebody with a stroke or have a handicapped kid. 

I bet I get 1 person every 2 weeks or so who asks what is the best toilet paper to use so they don't plug there system, Those people get the entire sales presentation:thumbup:.

It's too bad I limit myself to telling so few people about them. everybody deserves the chance to know about them, but I got to make a living :laughing:

No I never sell an upgrade. The inexpensive units work so awesome I don't see the need to sell more expensive units unless medical conditions demand it. Or they are tired of the kids only using the master bath toilet with the toto.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Could possibly have a quick laminated brochure made up with information and pictures about them so they can read while you go about fixing what you're there for.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Could possibly have a quick laminated brochure made up with information and pictures about them so they can read while you go about fixing what you're there for.


 Look how defensive plumbers get by a plumbing product, Think how a non plumber must tense up when bidets are mentioned:laughing:. 

I hope some day my banter about bidets will be some small part in taking care of our old folks and changing the health of our great nation. 

I just got to get to the plumbers first:yes:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Selling to women can be very tricky. I know, I am one. When a local supply house did a major showroom remodel, they installed one in their bathroom. I checked it out from a distance, didn't dare test it out though. 

If a plumber tried to sell me one in my home, I would turn beet red. Why? I don't know, I just know that it would make me very uncomfortable. 

Two of my homes had bidets - wish I still had one. My next home will have one.

IMO, the best way to sell to women is a tri - fold brochure in a question / answer format, features / benefits, and testimonials from other women & one or two men. It's non - threatening and gives us permission to buy it for our significant others.

Women are caretakers by nature, indulging on a luxury not embraced by the majority seems frivolous. 

How many women customers are comfortable admitting they clogged the toilet? Seems to me the call always comes in "my husband, the kids, my visitors, my elderly parent, etc. clogged the toilet."

The above example is why it is harder to sell to women.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The few I have sold were to women. It is a subject that you have to come off as a professional. Your right with aiming towards the hubby or other family member. In the end the conversation boils down to cleanliness and staying on that line. 
As far as selling them the upgraded model that option is always presented. Not my place to tell them what option is best for them. That's their call.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Could possibly have a quick laminated brochure made up with information and pictures about them so they can read while you go about fixing what you're there for.


 With a dude bent over getting a water blast with a smile on his face, reveling in his cleanliness.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

nobody is an easy sell for a toilet seat bidet. the only easy sell is someone who wants one already.:laughing:. every sale and I have sold hundreds has been very tough. Women are just as hard to sell as men. the hardest people to sell are the ones already or in the past who have had there butt wiped by someone else. the second hardest group are the ones wiping butts. I could go into a long disscution about it but I'll leave it alone.


----------

